# Hi from Newcastle



## IanS3 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi all, Im Ian and drive a 2007 S3 on BBS Super RS's (the only S3 on Super Rs's as far as im aware!) 8)

Im looking at getting a TT RS next year, so have joined up to see peoples opinions on the TT RS.

Here is a couple of pic of my car 



















Thanks

Ian


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a look in the events section we are having our north east monthly meet on Wednesday at the OK Diner on the A19 7:30 start 
Have a look here you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## IanS3 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks

I wont be able to attend the meet due to work commitments 

Once i've got my TT, I will look to join the TTOC.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

IanS3 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I wont be able to attend the meet due to work commitments
> 
> Once i've got my TT, I will look to join the TTOC.


No problem we have a meet there every second Wednesday of the month


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

wellcome to the forum.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

welcome to the forum...


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

welcome mate, dont know that much about the rs - apart from its not as good as it should be, and from what i read the best option is to save the cash and get a tts.

if your looking to sell your s3 give me a shout as i may be looking to buy!

cheers

chris


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome to TT World, nice black machine like beast of a car you have there.. best wishes to the new love affair...good choice hope you find what you dream of... ciao ciao

WallSt


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

lovin the wheels


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Ian and welcome to the forum

Loving the S3 mate, tis nice 

Paul


----------



## IanS3 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome!

The other half of my family live Ryton/Blaydon way so not too far from you...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

